# Anybody want a Custom Signature?



## PuffDragon (Nov 10, 2007)

If you don't know how to make one I wouldn't mind making one for you. Just send me a picture of your animal(s) that you would want in it , anything you want it to say (species name. your forum name, etc), and layout design ideas and I'll see what I can whip up in PhotoShop. I am rather busy with school lately so they might be slow coming but I will definetly do one for anyone who wants one.
Puff


----------



## dorton (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool deal, I might have to get you to make one. I wish I knew a little about photoshop.
Do you have any more examples of some you've done?


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 10, 2007)

i could only find 3 but here ya go.






this was a special one for a friend of mine. gifs are harder for me to do.








another for a friend of mine. she is crazy. that's her carebear stare!!! lmao


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 10, 2007)

Simply amazing...


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

So I decided I will do this for the first 100 people who join. Anything past that would just be to many!!!! I am thinking something themed throughout the 100. Ex. on each it could say the member # in which you joined. For me it would say Member 67 since I was the 67th person to join. Only if we could have a special name for the first 100? Something catchy. "Grounded Member 67"?? M4L 67 (Member for life) lol these are silly examples but just so you get the idea. If not I could just do the sigs


----------



## COWHER (Nov 11, 2007)

My lil guys Name is Barbossa like Cptn. Hector Barbossa from the Pirates of the Caribbean movies, try to keep it evil and dark, oh and i love Skulls and my # is 24. lemme see what you come up with! :lol: as for the first 100 people to join group name how about "the original 100" or something lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

here ya go. tell what ya think.


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm number 78

heres a picture of my snake.






his name is ari gold, no picture of my tegu since he is hibernating


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

cool no prob. just gimmie some time. I gotta write an paper for school!!!! aaggh


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 11, 2007)

haha no worries, and i can send you the full sized version via email or something if you think it would help.

thanks again


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Too funny that this has come up. I don't want to sound like this is a contest or comparison. I was a CPP for awhile doing 3d and photomanipulation. Check these out too.















































P.S. - Nothing in those photos exists. Lol. Everything is rendered including the outdoor scene and the Pill bottle.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

your a pro!! lol nice work. I am self taught on photoshop, never worked in the comp. field or had classes in it so mine are amatuer at best. maybe u could help me make some.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> your a pro!! lol nice work. I am self taught on photoshop, never worked in the comp. field or had classes in it so mine are amatuer at best. maybe u could help me make some.


Lol. Thanks. I'd love to get back into it. I'm gonna post a gallery in another thread. I have to get a photoshop crack somewhere cause I lost my license key. Oh well. I think I still have Shade 7, 3DS Max, Cinema 4D, and Maya around here somewhere.


----------



## olympus (Nov 11, 2007)

How can i send u my pic


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

you can post it on here if you want or link us to a pic


----------



## olympus (Nov 11, 2007)

I like American indians and warriors , my number is 33 and my tegu's name is rolexx .


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome. Like I said I just got to finish this paper and then I can pound a few out!!! So please be patient.


----------



## olympus (Nov 11, 2007)

No problem. The work you did on cowher's was hot, I like the way you presented all his prefrences . Where in Jersey are you from. I live in Newark.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

olympus said:


> No problem. The work you did on cowher's was hot, I like the way you presented all his prefrences . Where in Jersey are you from. I live in Newark.


South Jersey!!! The only place to be  I am in a little town called Collingswood. Right by Cherry Hill.

Note to Cowher. I made your signature bigger so you can resize to whatever you want. Hope you like it.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 11, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> here ya go. tell what ya think.


rocks thx bro!! how can i put it under my sig i put the link in there but it didnt work???


----------



## COWHER (Nov 11, 2007)

OMG never mind I got it to work. thanks again


----------



## Tegudude (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey don't have one yet but his/her name will be Kit-Kat and could you put a pic of a blue tegu on it I don't have a pic but if you could.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Gonna search for my photoshop license bro and I'll get to work and take some of this work off your hands. Lol. Probably a little overwhelming.


Oh and a few more things. Does your computer handle some hardcore renderring? If so, you might wanna download apophysis and terragen. Practice with your mirror tools in photoshop on renders you can make in apo.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

lol poor guy didn't know what you were getting into did you? :shock: :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

lol well actually it's not so bad. I only have 2 requests that need to be filled and everyone hasn't mentioned they wanted one!! So I am only going to do it for those who request one.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

dude i just realized I'm #24 you put #27 sorry to be a pain :cry:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

hahaha good thing is wasn't a tattoo!!! lmao aight I will change it when I get a chance. lol sorry bro.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

lmao sorry again dude 
here ya go


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

Ahhhh Much Better.... thx Bro!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey ari here ya go my man. Hope you like it. You didnt give me any ideas that you would of liked so I just threw this together.




Again, just resize to desired size and your set!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Gonna search for my photoshop license bro and I'll get to work and take some of this work off your hands. Lol. Probably a little overwhelming.
> 
> 
> Oh and a few more things. Does your computer handle some hardcore renderring? If so, you might wanna download apophysis and terragen. Practice with your mirror tools in photoshop on renders you can make in apo.



This sounds like a foreign language bro. thats how noob i am lol. I'll check out the programs tho. I am running an ATI X1600 pro video card so I think it should handle the load.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

ask and you shall recieve. here ya go Olympus. Hey how do you get Rolexx to open his mouth like that? Does he just do it on his own?


----------



## olympus (Nov 15, 2007)

Ayo puff you are the [email protected]#. Thanks bro you hooked it up, it came out way better than I hoped for. You have some real talent. FYI I have indian feathers the same colors and design on my arms. She opens her mouth like that when I touch her nose..


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Puff,Can you do something with this



.I am into skulls and evil faces......Thanks in advance[/img]


----------



## olympus (Nov 15, 2007)

See what I was talkin, about.


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 15, 2007)

nice ink as soon as my 1/2 sleeve is done I'll post a few pics


----------



## dorton (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome work man! I got to come up with some ideas for mine!


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 15, 2007)

here is the pic i want <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r25/kickinwing18/?action=view&current=tyler027.jpg">http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r25/ ... ler027.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 15, 2007)

oh im into native american stuff


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 15, 2007)

sick tats Olympus. Ill put up some of my ink as well. looks like we got some scratchers!


----------



## olympus (Nov 16, 2007)

No that was from somebody who attempted to retrieve my coat.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

like i said here are some of my pieces. going back soon to do my whole calf.


















Also have one on my upper left chest and the captain wheel in the spider web is now colored in. I just don't have and updated pic. To all my other homies I will try and do a signature for you this weekend.


----------



## dorton (Nov 18, 2007)

Think you could make one and incorporate a cape buffalo, or a big bad bull?


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 18, 2007)

here ya go D man.
It's a Cape Buffalo skull!!!
Hope ya like.


----------



## dorton (Nov 18, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet


----------



## Tegudude (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello can I get mine and could you put Butterfinger and snickers on thier instead of kit-kat I am going to get 2 and could you put the two wrestlers Undertaker and Batista on thier.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

the names will be butterfinger and snickers?


----------



## Tegudude (Nov 19, 2007)

Ya that will be thier name.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 20, 2007)

hey man i got photo shop now too! thanks mike :lol: :lol: . i have been fooling around on it so here is a few more signatures that i came up with for me 8) . don't worry I'll rotate them once and a wile so I'm gunna still use yours :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Nov 20, 2007)

Mvskokee said:


> here is the pic i want <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r25/kickinwing18/?action=view&current=tyler027.jpg">http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r25/ ... ler027.jpg</a><!-- m -->



is this good? I figured i would help PuffDragon.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 20, 2007)

I like mang. Keep up the good work! Gosh knows I've been busy these last few days.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 26, 2007)

Tegudude said:


> Hello can I get mine and could you put Butterfinger and snickers on thier instead of kit-kat I am going to get 2 and could you put the two wrestlers Undertaker and Batista on thier.


hey do you still want this cuz i just had an idea for it lemme know I'll start working on it for you


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 8, 2007)

hey is this thread still active enough to respond back to me? 
cuz i would like a signature
here is a pic of my little guy that will be arriving next saturday, and would like him in the center of the back ground that i will be posting, and was also wondering if you can put the korean flag lighter contrast than the other back ground
here's the korean flag




the background flames




the tegu




Thanks 
-David


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 8, 2007)

Can you also put some words in there? like "THE KOREAN DESTROYER DEATH PUNK"


----------



## Lexi (Dec 9, 2007)

ok... I want this pic




with his name "Skeletor"


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 9, 2007)

ooh, I could have some fun with that photo Lexi. I don't wanna steal Joe's thunder, but I'm gonna mess with that when I get home.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 9, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> ooh, I could have some fun with that photo Lexi. I don't wanna steal Joe's thunder, but I'm gonna mess with that when I get home.


its cool... i dont mind.. but i do wanna see what you come up with!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 9, 2007)

If you are still doing this thread I have a picture of my iggy from when he was 3.He was looking at the goat moving around in the back .lol.

Just whatever you want to do with the picture background its cool.







thanks!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok ill work on those also


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 9, 2007)

ugh yeah glad to see you guys helping out. the semester winding down and I go a ton of work already on my plate!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 9, 2007)

if you're working on mine, my number is #75


----------



## Lexi (Dec 9, 2007)

Puff you better be doing your homework instead of playing with photoshop!!!!
hahahaha


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 9, 2007)

lol tell me about. i spend more time on here than any homework combined!!!!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 1, 2008)

one down


----------



## Lexi (Jan 1, 2008)

oh man thats cool


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 1, 2008)

Very awesome Cowher!!Did a great job.


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I get one 2 please. I like the carolina panthers and #14






Thanks


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI the number is suppose to represent the order in which you joined...so you would be 139


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 2, 2008)

HEY, thanks alot, it looks awesome, and came out much better than I though it would, thanks again Cowher


----------



## Lexi (Jan 2, 2008)

what happend to mine???i never got one!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 2, 2008)

ticoguy14 said:


> Can I get one 2 please. I like the carolina panthers and #14
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thats one hot blue tegu you got there!I still love his color..


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 2, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> ticoguy14 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get one 2 please. I like the carolina panthers and #14
> ...



Thanks


----------



## COWHER (Jan 3, 2008)

Lexi said:


> what happend to mine???i never got one!!



im gettin u next then whiskeytango then ticoguy :wink:


----------



## Lexi (Jan 3, 2008)

yay!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 3, 2008)

Lexi if I remember right your a gamer and in the pics thread you look kinda like the "hot rocker chick" type so I tried to make it fit YOU I did the gears of war logo with a little dark side hint to the entire thing. hope ya like it. :wink:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 3, 2008)

that's pretty awesome, great work


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 3, 2008)

fllippin' sweet looking!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 3, 2008)

oh man!!!! Thats amazing!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 3, 2008)

Too cool, looks awesome!!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 3, 2008)

hell yeah he did a amazing job. Gear Of War is my fav. game too!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

good job! thanks matt for takin over this [email protected]


----------



## COWHER (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys i am actually getting my fire back for doing art work im really getting into it again i hope i can get as good as i used to be


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 3, 2008)

Lexi said:


> hell yeah he did a amazing job. Gear Of War is my fav. game too!!





Gears of war,bioshock and halo.3 of my favorite 360 games...And from what I hear there is a second gears of war coming out soon.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 3, 2008)

hey WhiskeyTango do you still want your iggy in the signature? also what kinda stuff do you like... do you like fairies because i saw a pic of one in your picture of yourself. i need some inspiration :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh that fairy.My friend put that up there and I have not been able to get it off my mirror.LOL.

yep my iggy can go in the siggy.Anything with dragons or video games im cool with it.

thanks


----------



## COWHER (Jan 4, 2008)

I made 2 cuz they were easy if you dont like them let me know and ill toss a few more ideas around


----------



## COWHER (Jan 4, 2008)

here ya go ticoguy


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 4, 2008)

COWHER said:


> I made 2 cuz they were easy if you dont like them let me know and ill toss a few more ideas around




Oh wow!!They both look great!thanks so much for making me some!


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 4, 2008)

COWHER said:


> here ya go ticoguy



Thanks alot Cowher it looks great.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

COWHER said:


>


Dang sweet!!! You are the master!!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol it looks like my ig is looking behind him just to see the dragon


----------



## COWHER (Jan 4, 2008)

lmao i did that cuz your iggy looks like he going "WTF!" so i figured i would put a dragon in like it was outta focus


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 5, 2008)

LMAO!!!Yes but again you did a sweet job on it


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Joe, I think they are awesome too, but is there anyway we can make them a little smaller. Some of them are just too big and are taking up a bunch of space on the server.

Thanks bro.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Guys. Please select your signature and replace it with your current ones.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 6, 2008)

joe what are the dimensions you used?? i thought they would get resized when people downloaded them ooooopppppssss  sorry bobby my bad


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 6, 2008)

Create them in photoshop at a maximum size of 400x150 please...


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

I usually go around 4x2 inch. When I downloaded the ones you made I noticed your resolution was really high on them but the correct size for the most part. They just needed to be turned down a lil. 70-80 pixels is good resolution for a signature and then 4x2 or around there

ps. thanks for getting me in trouble hehe


----------



## COWHER (Jan 6, 2008)

cool cool if anyone wants one still i can do them at the correct size of course


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like one.My number is 8.
Not sure this pic would work.My fav colors are purple and pink.I am such a girl.  
I'll be looking for a better pic,maybe get a close up face shot of all 4 but seperate?







Brat!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 6, 2008)

lol Swbrat!That is a cute picture!


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Cower are you gonna make me a sig?
I am not sure if you saw my request.

Brat!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 8, 2008)

yup im workin on it


----------



## COWHER (Jan 12, 2008)

I got this done let me know if you have other ideas cuz i couldn't think of much


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks Good,my puter crashed and I am on an old one but I will try to get 4 head shots of them and maybe that would be easier to work with.
Thanks for your work. :mrgreen: 

Brat!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 2, 2008)

um, sorry to bring this topic back up, but my recently got a new YouTube account as a director, and I need a new back ground, can you, Cowher please do another one, one for my back ground, , if you can, that will be really cool, and i will appreciate it very much

can you please fit all this on the back ground:

















Can you please write Easy Life Xotic Herp TV at the very bottom, and cut out the date on the last pic
thanks


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 3, 2008)

i mean Easy Life Xotic Herp Films


----------



## COWHER (Feb 3, 2008)

KoreanDeathKid said:


>



Ok but make sure you have permission to use this pis first.. let me know


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 3, 2008)

oh wait, not that pic, i thought i used something else 
hold up


----------



## COWHER (Feb 3, 2008)

its going to look cluttered in my opinion but I'll give it a shot


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 6, 2008)

um wut do you mean cluttered? anyways thanks a lot for doing it for me


----------



## COWHER (Feb 6, 2008)

I think there will be to much in the picture but ill do two for you so you can choose... I have a new Job now so monday to thursday I wont get a thing done.. so just hang in there with me


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 7, 2008)

can you make me a signature with these 2 pics in it? i like the bright florescent green, blue, and orange. my number is 151.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 10, 2008)

um.......got it yet? if not just good luck on your new job


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 10, 2008)

I gave up on this post awhile ago. It was just getting to hectic for me. It takes time to produce a really good sig and often enough the creator is not satisfied with the work and will hafta tweak it multiple times. Just be patient, Cowher is doing an awesome job and he will get to it when he has time. There's alot fo free programs on the net for working with pictures if you wanna try something.


----------



## COWHER (Feb 20, 2008)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> um wut do you mean cluttered? anyways thanks a lot for doing it for me



sorry no time. cant do it.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 20, 2008)

yah, i understand, good luck with your job tho


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the awesome siggy COWHER!!!


----------

